# Need a Very Comfortable Saddle



## jamf (Sep 16, 2005)

I am 100lbs overweight and it makes an uncomfortable saddle even worse.

If I could find the old Tomac Tiogo DH saddle I would use it. Or better yet a banana seat.

Anyways, who makes the most comfortable saddle thats durable and costs less than $100?


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

I find that many of the WTB saddles that have the "Love Channel" are quite comfortable. There are several flavors under $100 depending on your needs.


----------



## jamf (Sep 16, 2005)

thanx for the advice, but I already have a similar saddle and it pinches me with the groove. I think a flatter one with out the groove would be more comfortable for me


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I love my Specialized Avatar.


----------



## jamf (Sep 16, 2005)

its got the groove that pinches my junk. Im looking for something flat


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

A little groove maybe...but not enough to pinch...or maybe my junk is just too big to fall down into the groove.


----------



## jamf (Sep 16, 2005)

yeah thats it, my dick is too small and falls through the groove


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Sorry to here that. Especially considering it's a VERY small groove.


----------



## kanandume (May 5, 2011)

LOL, I bought a Schwinn seat from Target (don't laugh) cause of a similar issue (junk groove pinching and a bit overweight, not little @#[email protected]#). It was about 25 bucks, and its done well. Bell makes a similar saddle. Just my 2cents.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

In all seriousness...go to your LBS and ask them if they do seat exchanges...many shops will allow you to try a seat for a week or two and exchange it for a different one if it doesn't work for you. Also get measured for your seat...that can make a huge difference in comfort.


----------



## kanandume (May 5, 2011)

I got the stock saddle on my '11 Specialized Hardrock... not happening... very painful 5 miles ride first day....I'll check out my LBS.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Well...also keep in mind if you are just starting to ride after a long time off the saddle...it won't really matter that seat you have on the bike...your arse is going to hurt...it's going to be sore for a week or two. Only thing you can do is ride...deal with the pain...your body will become accustom to it. If after a week or two there is still discomfort...then look at new saddles...or if from the beginning you can just tell the seat is wrong and it's not just beginner soreness...then possibly look at new seats.


----------



## CharlesinTX (May 22, 2010)

Believe it or not, I have found the most comfortable saddle to be the Specialized Phenom. Not much to it(it looks intimidating), but I was fitted for it and is more comfortable than any other seat I have ridden. The only part of you that should be pressing the seat are your sit bones. A decent pair of shorts will keep your junk in place, just pull the package up after the shorts are on and ride in comfort...


----------



## kanandume (May 5, 2011)

Which leads to the next obvious question, good padded riding shorts for a low budget?


----------



## CharlesinTX (May 22, 2010)

If you have an REI close, the novarra shorts work great. I know a lot of people swear by HOSS Ponderoasa, but I haven't tried them. I will say that I tried out some FOX shorts, and the stitching let go on the first ride, but the removable liner was good, and I still use it under regular shorts. My absolute favorite way to ride is wearing my bibs under a pair of baggy shorts. If you want to try bibs, the performance ultra's are a good start. Then you can wear any shorts you like, since the padding will already be there in the bibs.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I prefer dedicated biking shorts under whatever baggy shorts I want to wear. You can get decent shorts at a decent price here.... http://www.aerotechdesigns.com/bikeshorts.htm

Also...if you have a big box sporting store...check there...I have a Dunham's Sports nearby and they have shorts as low as $20 that looked not too bad.


----------



## jamf (Sep 16, 2005)

yeah, I used to ride with cutouffs back in the day when I weighed 170. Dont think I can get away with it at 280lbs.

Also, I had both hips replaced. They attach artificial hip sockets to the pelvis. So it stuck my legs out about 1/2" on each side. I think Im gonna need a wider saddle now.

Im gonna make a trip to the bike store and ride different bikes with different saddles and see what happens


----------



## blt2drg (Apr 27, 2011)

I was in the same boat. The WTB that came stock on my Marin killed me. I couldnt get 2 blocks on it. I ordered this serfas from Jenson USA, figured for 10 bucks it was worth a shot. I've put three 5 mile roundtrips on it in 3 days and love it. Feels like im sitting on a plush layzboy compared to the WTB i had before. It may not be "cool" but my a$$ thanks me for it.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SA270A02-Serfas+Eyeflex+Mens+Dual+Density+Saddle.aspx


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*I second the Serfas saddles.*

I have the Serfas RX Performance saddle:

http://www.serfas.com/product_details.asp?ID=3

It has worked wonderfully for me. Very comfortable and you don't feel like your sitting on a tractor seat like some of the others. Not too expensive either.

Longest rides have been 30 miles on the road (In the saddle the whole time).


----------



## Atavar (May 30, 2011)

I was riding with a Selle Royal gel that was actually quite comfy under my 275 lb butt.. I recently switched to a Brooks and I am amazed at how comfortable it is. From what I hear it will just get better as it breaks in.


----------



## leaftye (Dec 27, 2007)

Nubster said:


> Well...also keep in mind if you are just starting to ride after a long time off the saddle...it won't really matter that seat you have on the bike...your arse is going to hurt...it's going to be sore for a week or two. Only thing you can do is ride...deal with the pain...your body will become accustom to it. If after a week or two there is still discomfort...then look at new saddles...or if from the beginning you can just tell the seat is wrong and it's not just beginner soreness...then possibly look at new seats.


I sure hope I can come back in a couple weeks and say you were right. I just did my first ride today after 3 years without a bike, and I didn't ride that bike much, so it's really like 10 years since my last significant ride. My butt is quite sore tonight.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

leaftye said:


> I sure hope I can come back in a couple weeks and say you were right. I just did my first ride today after 3 years without a bike, and I didn't ride that bike much, so it's really like 10 years since my last significant ride. My butt is quite sore tonight.


The general consensus is to keep pushing through the pain using some typical saddle until your arse gets used to it...I don't sure their view. I took 10-15 yrs off riding bikes and went from 180lbs to 275lbs. Anyhow, I tried enduring the pain hoping an praying my arse would toughen up. My arse just wasn't going to have any of that any longer and I actually had to stop riding for a couple weeks to recuperate. So I went across the grain and bought a large Gel set. It set me back about $50-75 but my arse is Eternally Greatful :thumbsup: Combine that large Gel seat with my FS MTB and life is great! My arse no longer dictates how long I ride my bike!

A saddle isn't permanent and you're not going to loose weight sitting on an ice pack at home flipping channels. So my best advice is to buy the most comfortable saddle you can afford and that allows you to hit up the trails with. You can replace it some super AM/XC Pro looking saddle after you loose a few pounds. Also look into some padded cargo bike shorts to help reduce wear and tear on your arse.

Happy Ridding.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

If you haven't ridden for a long time, your ass is going to hurt for at least a few rides. That is what I call 'bicycle butt', where you are getting that area toughened up and used to riding. It happens to virtually everybody in that situation.

If you are still in a pretty good amount of pain after several rides, the saddle may not agree with the current condition of your personal undercarriage. 

If, after several rides, you are still hurting soon after you begin riding, a saddle change my be waranted. I would recommend something in the middle of the road so to speak. Saddles that are really big and soft may still put pressure on your sensitive spots, and could put pressure on others that a smaller saddle would not even affect. The mindset that believes spreading out the load, and softening the surface, will make it all better is not nearly true across the board. It may work for some, but not that many.

I would look at some saddles like:

Brooks B17 Champion
Planet Bike ARS
WTB Comfort V
Specialized Milano
Specialized Sonoma
Specialized Comfort
Selle Royal Ergogel Plugin Relaxed

Saddles like these will generally be about 155mm to 195mm wide, and many have an anatomical depression, or cutout, but they are not always needed (witness the classic Brooks B17 which many newer riders and experienced alike find very comfortable). Likewise, really soft padding is not necessarily an indication of how comfortable a saddle will be. Rap a knuckle on a Brooks B17 and it almost sounds wooden. It's all about how it fits your tuchus.

It honestly took me several years of riding a LOT to condition my (apparently) super-tender hiney to where I can ride 'normal' looking saddles with out outrageous protests from my backside, but that will vary from person to person.

Many shops (or riding buds) will have saddles they can loan you to try out. If you're going to try some more expensive saddles, you might consider buying used at a steep discount. That way, should it not agree with you, you could likely sell it for around what you paid, and then move on to something else. Or, if you like it and would prefer to move forward with a new one, again sell it for what you paid, and get a shiny new one for the long term.


----------



## leaftye (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm at about the two week point with 4 rides and 42 rides under my belt. My butt still hurts. I think it's still hurting from the first ride. I pushed too hard on that first ride. The pain is going down on every ride though.

I'll get a B17 at some point soon to help with my goal of lot of long rides this winter, including touring.


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

Check this one out.

Sensational new RIDO 'R2' comfort bicycle saddle


----------



## bimmerd00d (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm a big guy with a big rump who hasn't ridden in years. I picked up a serfas rx-921l and the pain is basically gone for me after just a few rides. Set me back $50 at my lbs. 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatguybiking (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a Serfas Dual Density Saddle with the cut out and I love it. I'm 100+lbs overweight and since I got this seat, I haven't been sore at all. $40 at my LBS.


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

jeffj said:


> If you haven't ridden for a long time, your ass is going to hurt for at least a few rides. That is what I call 'bicycle butt', where you are getting that area toughened up and used to riding. It happens to virtually everybody in that situation.


This.

I got back into mtbiking recently. I'm a clydesdale by definition (started 218, now just under 210.. was 150 when I rode on the highschool team, but that was probably too light.. I am packing some pounds is the point).

Anyhow, my bike has a wtb valcon sport and damn it killed the first few time. First time I could feel it the next day. But it slowly got better and better the more I was in the saddle. The most recent rides (after riding frequently over 3 months) were ass pain free. And that was riding 5 days in a row. Just my lungs and legs were killing me . So it definitely takes time.

That being said, if you give it some time, yeah, a change is in order.

I'm currently off the bike due to a broken arm (hoping to get on the trainer this week), but I fully expect to have to suffer through regaining my "bicycle butt" once I hit trails again (and a lot of my cardio fitness).

To me pain is part of the sport. The first few weeks getting back into it were hell. Heck first two months. But at the same time it was fun. Slowly you build endurance (ass, lungs, legs etc). Now I push through the first 30 minutes (which still pushes my will power), the endorphins kick in and it's awesome.

Back on topic: if it's pinching a nerve or something, yeah get something quick. Just keep in mind but building up a physical tolerance to riding takes some time.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

> Check this one out.
> 
> Sensational new RIDO 'R2' comfort bicycle saddle


Looks interesting...get a good pair of shorts, it will make ANY saddle more comfortable.


----------



## Dads Taxi (Sep 16, 2011)

Can anyone comment on Charge Spoons for the Heavier rider?


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

fatguybiking said:


> I have a Serfas Dual Density Saddle with the cut out and I love it. I'm 100+lbs overweight and since I got this seat, I haven't been sore at all. $40 at my LBS.


I'm also 100lbs over weight and use a very similar gel seat and love it!

I know people say stick it out, your butt will toughen up but saddles aren't permanent. My butt hasn't gotten used to those little Tour La France skinny plastic seats and I don't see it changing anytime soon. Heck, I couldn't stand those seats in my younger BMX days and I only weighed 180lbs back then. So I bought a $50-75 Gel seat an never looked back. I went from being very skittish about riding to I wished I had more time to ride. An to me, riding is more important than nursing my rear end


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Cycle butt aside, check with your LBS to have your 'sit bones' measured, or at least sit on several different saddles. It will make a difference since saddles are made in different widths. Also helps to try out a couple different designs in that some are made basically flat, while others are curved. You definitely don't want too much padding though or you'll hurt even more since the padding will pressure your soft tissues and cause some real pain. Also double check seat angles, as sometimes instead of paying $$ you might only need to tilt up or down a few mm.


----------



## J-Flo (Apr 23, 2012)

+1 on measuring your sit bones -- they are much more important than how fat your hiney is. I found the wide and padded seats very uncomfortable and was surprised that the very narrow and lightweight WTB Rocket V is super-comfortable -- no more pain even on 4+ hour rides! The Specialized Phenom is also uncannily comfortable.


----------



## leaftye (Dec 27, 2007)

I just switched to a B17. The seat is still quite hard, but it only hurt a little bit, and much less than the previous saddle.


----------



## The Butcher (Oct 16, 2012)

My favorite is the WTB Pure V with CroMo rails. Broke 3 Ti rail versions before deciding I could spend half as much and get the CroMo that will hold up under my 300lbs much better. I keep an extra CroMo version on hand just in case, but my most recent one has held up quite well. Only broke one CroMo version so far, but this most recent one probably has 1,000 miles on it with little wear and tear and no broken rails.


----------



## leaftye (Dec 27, 2007)

It's been a month and I'm still not comfortable in the saddle. I can spend about 2 hours in the saddle, and then I have to take a couple days for my rear to recover.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

leaftye said:


> It's been a month and I'm still not comfortable in the saddle. I can spend about 2 hours in the saddle, and then I have to take a couple days for my rear to recover.


Been there and done that...then I bought a Gel seat and never looked back! I went from only being able to ride once or twice a week due to a sore butt to being able to ride every day. You can always upgrade to a lighter non gel seat once you loose a few pounds etc.

Serfas Fs-243 Full Suspension Hybrid Bicycle Saddle


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

I found the Selle Italia Flite Flow Max to be fantastic! It's looks traditional but has a wider rear end for my wider sitbones and the channel is huge and provides plenty of relief. Nothing is perfect, but I have really enjoyed this one and use it for mountain biking (I believe it's designed as a road saddle).


----------



## FireFighterHill (Oct 30, 2012)

Im planning to try a saddle from Selle-Anatomica. The reviews compare them to the brooks saddles. They make a seat specifically for larger riders.


----------



## Mike Nagle (Jul 29, 2015)

I just switched from a Serfas RX Men's, at 534g, to a Serfas Race Ready, at 309g. Shaved half a pound, and I am quickly adapting to the harder saddle. It has the relief channel, just like the RX, but is much lighter. I am 6'3" and weigh 200 lbs.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

I've got a WTB Pure V and have really enjoyed it. I had a WTB Volt, it was ok just not what I was looking for, and I have a Spec take off I bought at the bike shop since it has a nice wide love channel. My favorite so far is the Pure V.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

kanandume said:


> Which leads to the next obvious question, good padded riding shorts for a low budget?


I just picked up a set of Pearl Izumi bibs for about 40 bucks. I always check 2 shops when I buy as both always have quality stuff on clearance for about 1/2 price!


----------

